

April 28th in Menlo Park – Mattt Thompson of NSHipster.com and Kat Li of Stripe - blake_lucchesi

I wanted to let everyone know about an upcoming tech talk that we&#x27;ll be hosting at SendHub in Menlo Park on Monday, April 28th.  We have two great speakers lined up for the event along with free food and drink (and a few raffle items).  The speakers are:<p>- Mattt Thompson (iOS&#x2F;Mac developer, author of AFNetworking and NSHipster.com) sharing &quot;Secrets of Objective-C&quot;<p>- Kat Li (Growth and Community Development at Stripe, previously at Quora) will be speaking about building a loyal community to drive growth and build your brand<p>The event will be at 7:30pm on Monday, April 28th in Menlo Park, below is a link to sign up along with the more details about the event. (Be sure to register early as spots will be limited.)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;try.sendhub.com&#x2F;techtalk&#x2F;
======
morkfromork
The register button does not work with my Firefox OSX 28.0. Works with Chrome.

